# Feed Me!



## Tuesday (Mar 7, 2015)

Just need some quick advice here. My second doe kindled 5 kits yesterday. I checked them this morning and it doesn't look like she fed them. Should I start panicking and trying to force her to or place her in the box and hope she figures it out or just give her some more time? I am new to this and I don't want to mess this up and lose kits unnecessarily.
Please shoot me your thoughts on what I should do. Thank you so much for any help/advice you have!


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 7, 2015)

I checked my doe and she doesn't seem to be lactating. She built a great nest but didn't eat her placenta.Does anyone know if that helps her milk production kick in? I'm taking them to the vet in an hour the babies are moving around well still but they are pretty small and wrinkly-it's obvious they haven't ate. I read the vet can give a shot of oxytocin to get them lactating. Has anyone one ever had to do this and is this something that just happens with first time does or is this likely to happen again with her? Thanks.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 7, 2015)

sorry to hear this, not sure what might be the cause.  Hope your vet can help you out.  Please keep us posted


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Hens and Roos. The vet gave the mama a shot to help her milk let down. Praying this works. The kits are going nuts jumping around and whimpering, I feel so bad for them. He sold me a kitten milk replacer and a syringe to begin feeding them if I have to. I'm going to give the doe a few hours to settle down and hopefully feed them before I feed them. If anyone has done this and has any advice for me it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 7, 2015)

How is your doe doing?  Please keep us posted, oh, and pictures are nice too.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 8, 2015)

Well all are still alive tonight. I bottle fed them last night and when I left she jumped in and fed them. I was excited thinking she's getting the hang of this nursing thing, but I now don't think she has much milk or something. I check on them a few times today and I've never once seen little fat bellies like my last doe's kits had. So I waited until my bedtime to see if she'd feed them, she didn't and they were hungry and wrinkled up. the poor things so I bottle fed again tonight. One became very cold by the time I got 2cc down him so I put him in my shirt while I fed the others and he spruced up. hopefully he makes it. I'm not sure I want to try breeding this doe again. She has done everything right I just don't think she's producing enough milk. Has anyone had a doe that didn't have milk with first litter but did the next litter. It's a shame too she's my nicest looking doe (out of the two I have).  I'll try to post pics soon. 
P.S. Bottle feedings for the birds, I hope I get better at it.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 8, 2015)

I thought of another question if anyone can help me out- if I end up hand feeding them 2x/day until weaned should I leave them in there with the doe still or is there a chance she could hurt them if she's not nursing?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear that you are still struggling with getting the kits fed.   As far as leaving them with the doe- is she trying to feed them at all?  I guess it would depend on the doe- if she isn't hurting them, they can probably stay there, if you are comfortable with how she is acting.

As far as breeding her again- that's hard to say what would happen.  If you would try her again, I would recommend having your other doe set to kindle at the same time so you can foster if needed.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Hens and Roos that's a good idea. What milk do you all have the most luck with? the vet sold me KMS, but I read on a website that Lacto Pet works better. I just want to give them the best chance of making it. A couple are very dehydrated. I'm not sure if I should give them more than the 2cc's this morning, I know some sites say there is a danger of overfeeding too.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 9, 2015)

Up to this point we have been lucky and our does produce enough milk to feed their kits.  Not sure what the best milk is.  Did your vet have any recommendations on feeding amounts and number of times to feed- maybe you can check with them about the 2 that are dehydrated.

Hang in there


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 10, 2015)

By George I think she's got it! All five are looking fed and happy. Mama's milk must have come in finally! I can't believe they have all survived-one was so dehydrated it's head even was wrinkled! Poor thing. I'll try to post some pics.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh that is great news!  Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## secuono (Mar 10, 2015)

It's common for first timer does to not feed, not make a nest, not pull fur, not have them in the nest, to kill the kits, etc. 
It's not her fault she doesn't know what to do or doesn't get milk the first time. Breed again and see what happens. Pull the kits to hand feed or cull them.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 10, 2015)

Tuesday said:


> By George I think she's got it! All five are looking fed and happy. Mama's milk must have come in finally! I can't believe they have all survived-one was so dehydrated it's head even was wrinkled! Poor thing. I'll try to post some pics.



Glad to hear that!!


----------



## mikiz (Mar 10, 2015)

Really I think mama doe has done extraordinarily well since from what I've read first timers usually lose their litters!
Yay for cute baby bunnies!


----------

